# قصة واقعية



## HappyButterfly (9 أغسطس 2009)

*اوشك شاب على انهاء دراستة ووعدة ابوة ان تكون هدية التخرج سيارة جديدة مرت الايام نجح الابن وعاد اللى منزلة فرحا بترخجة وليخبر اباة بنجاحة وليذكرة بوعدة لة تقدم الاب نحو ابنة وقدم لة ظرفا فى يدية توقع الابن على الفور ان يكون بداخلة عقد شراء سيارة جديدة حسب وعد ابية السابق لة كانت المفاجاة عندما فتح الظرف ووجد بداخلة "الكتاب المقدس"  غضب الابن وثار والقى بالكتاب المقدس وترك المنزل طال غياب الابن بعيدا عن منزل ابية حتى سمع خبر وفاتة فرجع ليبحث عن نصيبة فى الميراث واثنا تفتيشة فى اوراق ابية وجد الكتاب المقدس الذى كان قد اهداة ابوة لة يوم تخرجة وكم كانت دشة الشاب عندما نظر لتلك الورقة التى بداخل الكتاب وراحت دموعة تتساقط من عينية ...
كانت الورقة عبارة عن شيك بكامل ثمن السايرة مؤرخ بتاريخ يوم تخرجة حررة ابوة لة فقد اراد الاب ان يضاعف من قيمة الهدية ويصيغها بصغية روحية فوضع الشيك بداخل الكتاب المقدس وقدمة لابنة"
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

قصه رااااااااااائعه 

ميرررررسى على القصه 



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2009)

رائع جداااا يا ديدي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى على المرور 
يا كوكو ونورت الموضوع


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى على المرور الجميل يا اخ كليمو
المسيح معك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## dodoz (10 أغسطس 2009)

*قصة مفيدة جداً لينا*
*وبتعلمنا ان احنا منسرعش فى الحكم على الآخرين*
*ميرسى ليييييكى *
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 أغسطس 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *قصة مفيدة جداً لينا*​
> 
> *وبتعلمنا ان احنا منسرعش فى الحكم على الآخرين*
> *ميرسى ليييييكى *​
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرسى لك على المرور ياقمر وبجد نورتى الموضوع
واكيد عندك حق مش لازم الانسان يتسرع
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## happy angel (11 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى ياقمرى قصة رااائعه جداا

رينا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## white rose (11 أغسطس 2009)

*قصة حلوة كتير ديدي

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 أغسطس 2009)

*قصة جميل جدا
فعلا اننا ممكن نرفض مساعدة الله داخل الكتاب المقدس و نرجع بعد كده نلومة علي عدم تلبيتة لطلبنا اللي هو فعلا قدمة بس احنا بكل جهل مشفنهوش
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## rana1981 (11 أغسطس 2009)

*قصة رائعة جداااااااااااا​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (12 أغسطس 2009)

قصه جميله جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يناير 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمرى قصة رااائعه جداا
> 
> رينا يفرح قلبك*​



ميرسى  لمرورك الرقيق خالص ملاكى العسول 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يناير 2010)

white rose قال:


> *قصة حلوة كتير ديدي
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*



ميرسى لمرور الرقيق وايت روز
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يناير 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *قصة جميل جدا
> فعلا اننا ممكن نرفض مساعدة الله داخل الكتاب المقدس و نرجع بعد كده نلومة علي عدم تلبيتة لطلبنا اللي هو فعلا قدمة بس احنا بكل جهل مشفنهوش
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



فعلا كلامك مظبوط 
ميرسى لمرورك ماجد 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يناير 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *قصة رائعة جداااااااااااا​*



الاروع هو مرورك رنا 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يناير 2010)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> قصه جميله جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمرورك الرائع ابن البابا كيرلس
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## christin (20 يناير 2010)

*قصه رائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 يناير 2010)

*قصه رائعه جدا جدا
شكرا
الرب معاكم​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يناير 2010)

christin قال:


> *قصه رائعه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



ميرسى لمرورك الرقيق كرستين 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *قصه رائعه جدا جدا
> شكرا
> الرب معاكم​*



ميرسى لمرورك استاذ النهيسى
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------

